# How Do I Burn DVD's Using Nero?[resolved]



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I've tried over and over again to figure out how to burn DVD's using Nero but I just can't seem to get it right. What I want to do is put some videos from my PC (in the form of .AVI) on to a blank DVD so that I can watch them on DVD Player & TV.

I purchased the latest version of Nero Ultra Edition (Nero 7 I believe) but it doesn't tell you how to burn DVD's. Surely it can't be as complicated as I think it is but maybe it is. Either way, I have no idea how to burn videos to DVD using Nero.

And yes I have a DVD-RW which I purchased & installed about 2 weeks ago which is working fine so that shouldn't be the problem.

I'd appreciate as much help as I can get on this, thank you.


HK


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!
I assume it's a divx file you want to watch on your TV. If so - you have to convert the file into "DVD files", ie vob's etc. You can do that with a program called VSO ConvertXtoDvd. That program is not free, but you will probably be able to find a free program on the internet.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi, thanks for that. Once I convert it to a DVD FILE should I just try re-burning it with Nero?


HK


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If you use the program I suggested it will burn the DVD for you.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Use Smartstart or Startsmart, whichever it is. Click on DVD and it will give you the options of what you want to do. I don't have Nero 7, I have Nero 6, and it way "make dvd movie". Click on that and it should load the right program to do that. You want to add files. Navigate to where the files are and click on the ones you want to burn. I have had trouble from time to time with burning AVI files in Nero. When that happens I use a FREE program to do it. Search for dvdflick.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: How Do I Burn DVD's Using Nero?*

You could always pickup a Philip's DVP642 and burn DIVX movies right to a blank DVD+/-R. Heck, I do it all the time. For non AC3 movies, I can fit about 6 divx movies on one disc. That's less than 25 cents per blank so that's less than 5 cents a movie.

Converting from Divx to DVD is tedious and not quality effective unless the source Divx has Home Theater or Higher compression. But again, for $40 you can buy the Philip's Home DVD Player.

Or how's this new product from Philips. It's the 5960/37 Model with HDMI High Def Up conversion (a joke) but the kicker is the Built in USB jack. Works with all Flash drives and Removable media. If you have a portable 2.5" Hard Drive, it will self power the drive. If you are using a 3.5" solution, you'll have to use your own power supply. I personally have a 15gb Toshiba 2.5" in a USB 2.0 enclosure. When you turn on the philips, press the USB on the remote and it's a file manager. Select and watch.

Ya, this may not be related but I tend to ramble endlessly once I get going.

Other than that. If you are renting movies from Blockbuster or something. I use a DVD Decrypter / DVD Shrink combo. But the trick around a lot of Nero Issues is to have the final output come as an ISO and Not a bunch of Vobs. With the vobs, you have to open Nero, select "create a video disk" then drag the vobs into the VIDEO_TS folder and pray. What I do is have the ISO in hand and actually just use file/open from Nero and choose the ISO. On my Samsung Sata DVD/RW/ Model 183, Nero automatically sets the book type to DVD-ROM to insure compatibility when nearly any DVD home player you throw at it. Divx support is obviously not needed if you go this route. Of course there can be compression issues if the disc is too large but thats a story for another day.

Take it easy.



Vanchatron said:


> I've tried over and over again to figure out how to burn DVD's using Nero but I just can't seem to get it right. What I want to do is put some videos from my PC (in the form of .AVI) on to a blank DVD so that I can watch them on DVD Player & TV.
> 
> I purchased the latest version of Nero Ultra Edition (Nero 7 I believe) but it doesn't tell you how to burn DVD's. Surely it can't be as complicated as I think it is but maybe it is. Either way, I have no idea how to burn videos to DVD using Nero.
> 
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: How Do I Burn DVD's Using Nero?*

you have to d/load the help files seperately with nero


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: How Do I Burn DVD's Using Nero?*

Thanks for the reply guys. I ended up using ConvertXtoDVD which converted the AVI movies so that I could burn them onto a DVD, then it converted them for me aswell :grin: 

Thanks again


HK


----------

